# Husqvarna ST227P



## GPLarge

Well I haven't used a 2 stage machine in years so I was thinking of reviewing my new machine from an "average joe" type user. I was thinking of making this a running review throughout the season and just give my thoughts on it as time goes on.
First off the vitals of the machine:
Make: Husqvarna
Engine: 254cc Husqvarna branded LCT (approx 8.5hp)
Clearing Width: 27 inches
Other Features: LED Head Lamps
Heated Handgrips
Freewheel Triggers for "power" steering

Why I chose this unit: I spent probably about a month or so going back and forth between Ariens, Toro, and Husqvarna. Honda was out of my budget. The new Huqvarna line this year just felt good to me and has a 5 year warrantee on the engine and gear box. My needs were for typical mix of snow in southern New England from heavy, wet, sloppy stuff to dry powder. I don't have a huge area to clear but like to help out the neighbors if needed. I wanted a machine that will last, had a Yard Machines 5hp 22" years ago from one of the "Big Box" stores that was awful and only lasted about 3 or 4 years before falling apart. Needed the power to clear the crud at the end of the driveway the plows so generously donate to my work load. Need a headlight as it is usually dark when I get home from work and need to clear the incline to even get in the driveway.
Lurking in the forums made the decision process more daunting but more rewarding at the same time. I would like to thank all who contribute and aid in educating those of us with less experience. Granted Husqvarna doesn't have a ton of activity and it is a redesign from previous models but like I said it just felt right. I did purchase from a local dealer that services the machines in house and have dealt with them many time before. They did not try to push me to one brand or the other but gave me good advice on what fit my needs and budget.

First Use: I was a bit "lucky" to be able to use it on the day I took delivery of it. We got about 2-3" of heay, wet, slushy crud to play with. My neighbor stopped over to check out the new machine. Fired up first pull and tossed the slush about 8 feet or so with no clogging. So far so good. 1st gear is a bit slow but worked well with this mess. "Power" steering works great and was able to pivot steer at the end of the driveway.

Second Use: Woke up Thanksgiving day and saw we had about 4" more that fell overnight. Temps around 30 Farenheit so I knew some of the slushy stuff would have frozen up. Fired up fist pull again and went to work. It chewed through everything throwing about 10-15 feet and in spots over the neighbors fence (sorry Jim). Climed the incline of the driveway like a Sherpa on Everest, nible and agile like it knew wher to go next. I did forget that a 2 stage machine has a ballance point. To those who have never used one ot is hard to describe but it has a feel to it. If you put a bit too much weight toward the bucket end the scraper bar catches and it will buck a bit on you. Once you get the feel for it, it becomes second nature. The heated Handgrips are great. They don't get hot but keep your hands comfortable. The skids are good but I may look into snowblowerskids when they come out with a model for the new Husq line as I have some grassy uneven areas to keep clear as well. The stock ones did a good job but think the longer skids will do better.

I will post updates as the season goes on and answer any questions on this model the best I can. Hope everyone has a safe and snowy season.

Al a.k.a. GP


----------



## Zavie

Here are my skids that I have on my Husqvarna 924HVX. I made these from nylon and so far I really like them. They carry me over the uneven joints in the driveway-sidewalk with ease. Longer skids gave me the confidence to set my machine at the lowest possible level and not worry about clunking into uneven concrete. I have a steep transition from the driveway to road and they work great for that also. Enjoy your new machine and keep us informed.


----------



## maxmag

I just picked my st227p yesterday and today it is 52 degrees in Michigan! 
I hear from one source that the Husqvarna/LCT engine gets way more life than the B&S engines. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## Zavie

maxmag said:


> I just picked my st227p yesterday and today it is 52 degrees in Michigan!
> I hear from one source that the Husqvarna/LCT engine gets way more life than the B&S engines. Looking forward to your review.


Congrats on your new XT227p maxmag. I have not heard the the LCT's are one way or the other as far as engine life. Isn't the 254cc engine fairly new?


----------



## maxmag

It was explained to me that Husqvarna and Ariens have their own LCT factories in china That they do their own quality control, etc. in. [as I understand it] Not sure on the 254cc engine.


----------



## canadagoose

Check out Who Makes Briggs & Stratton, MTD, Craftsman, Ariens, and Husqvarna Snow Blower Engines - MovingSnow.com for a great review of snow blower engines. Apparently the Husqvarna/LCT engine will "last" 4 times as long as a B&S engine. Mind you they are all good engines and if a B&S will last 10-12 years , well 4 times that long is a looong time


----------



## sscotsman

canadagoose said:


> Check out Who Makes Briggs & Stratton, MTD, Craftsman, Ariens, and Husqvarna Snow Blower Engines - MovingSnow.com for a great review of snow blower engines. Apparently the Husqvarna/LCT engine will "last" 4 times as long as a B&S engine. Mind you they are all good engines and if a B&S will last 10-12 years , well 4 times that long is a looong time


I love the logic on that site:



> LCT is not a “Chinese” engine. It is an American company. The engines are engineered here in the U.S. and manufactured in their own factories overseas (China).


So, its made in China, but its not a "Chinese engine"?
ok then..









Scot


----------



## Normex

Zavie said:


> Congrats on your new XT227p maxmag. I have not heard the the LCT's are one way or the other as far as engine life. Isn't the 254cc engine fairly new?


I spoke with the LCT distributor in Canada (based in Montreal) if I ever wanted to repower with one and they say the 254cc is the direct replacement for Tecumsehs 8 to 11hp. I said to him that it cannot be equal in ft/lb torque than a 11hp Tec and he responded it was the engine available to match shaft height and engine base footprint. 
I have to say that I'm far to being convinced as LCT has a winterised 369cc that is close to my 11hp in torque, just a passing through comment.


----------



## canadagoose

I think most of the engines , even the "American made" B&S have factories in China. Cheaper labour. Even the engines that are not assembled in China are made with parts from China. It's just the way the world works. We all want less expensive but then whine when it's made in a country that provides cheap labour.


----------



## AE101

Hi GPLarge, I just bought one of these myself, but I'm having a couple issues. Do you have any belt cover clearance issues? My drive belt tensioner pulley is hitting my belt cover wearing away at the plastic. Also, is there much movement in your auger and impeller shafts? My whole unit seems to wobble. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## realzed

I too was hopeful of some response to your question posted here as we apparently both have similar issues with our ST227 units and I for one would like to have some feedback about the questions you have posted here regarding the impellers being out of balance or auger/impeller shaft problems with vibrations and shaking the gearbox etc..
Hope fully others will chime in here..
Randy


----------



## GTI_Face

I have the ST227P. I had a problem with clearance as mentioned. Wore a divot into the casing. On about the 3rd or 4th use we had some wet heavy stuff. Now the belt slips really easily. Not sure if I have to replace it or tighten it.


----------



## AriensSnowman

canadagoose said:


> Apparently the Husqvarna/LCT engine will "last" 4 times as long as a B&S engine. Mind you they are all good engines and if a B&S will last 10-12 years , well 4 times that long is a looong time


An older Briggs may last 10-12 years, but the junk they are producing now that is killing their brand name is not going to last as long. Time will tell with the LCT brand, but so far feedback has been very positive and the local dealer I do welding for has yet to have any that need warranty work. The back room of their repair shop is filled with newer Briggs.


----------



## BostonSnow

canadagoose said:


> Check out Who Makes Briggs & Stratton, MTD, Craftsman, Ariens, and Husqvarna Snow Blower Engines - MovingSnow.com for a great review of snow blower engines. Apparently the Husqvarna/LCT engine will "last" 4 times as long as a B&S engine. Mind you they are all good engines and if a B&S will last 10-12 years , well 4 times that long is a looong time



Great read. Thanks for the link


----------



## Sargent Saunders

Had this machine for 2 years. Used 3 times,KEEPS blowing the impeller belt off. Got it out to start up and run so i turned on gas valve and is pouring gas out like a sieve. Going to fix it and put on craigslist. $1000 piece of scrap. Last year bought another brand of orange like I used to have . NOOO problems with this girl!


----------

